# Packer's Field Showdown Tuesday 14th March



## Kevicious (Mar 13, 2006)

Echoing the text below from Indymedia. If you care about Packer's Field or free open spaces in general, you should come to this meeting. Past and present users of the field are especially encouraged. The Academy are doing all they can to stitch the local community up on this one, so strength will be in numbers...

http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/index.php


see you there


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 15, 2006)

It is a very underused piece of ground.  Mostly it is just people and thier dogs.

The plans will give it much increased utility to the youth of today, and anyway I think much of the field will be left largely untouched.

I suspect much of this hoo harr is really nimbyism.


----------



## Kevicious (Mar 16, 2006)

Clearly you have a different perspective on Packer's Field, Zaskar, but your suggestions of nimbyism are lazy and ill-informed. I've been heavily involved in the campaign, and I don't know of anyone who doesn't want the field to be safe, well-maintained and well-used. If it isn't currently, then blame the City Council who have run it down over the years in order to justify giving it away to a commercial interest.

The fact is that the majority of the local community want access to a green space that they have enjoyed for generations, _in harmony _ with local schools and sports clubs. 

Sadly, if the Academy have their way, the only "youth of today" who will have access to the facility are those who attend the school or belong to a formal, fee-paying sports club. That is discrimination and exclusion. Not all local children attend the Academy (the school is not even located in Whitehall), not all children belong to sports clubs. Recreation encompasses a lot of things- walking, flying kites, picnics, informal kick-arounds, and the Academy is not interested in letting these things continue because they do not make money. Where do you suggest local children go to play on summer evenings and weekends? In the street? Up the cycle path? A safe, open Packer's Field would be an asset to the whole community, including the school. The Academy's failure to recognise this is short-sighted and selfish.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes my accusation is lazy and based on suspiccion and expirience of similar protests.

The point about the place being run down is a good one.

Is it true that a signifigant part of the field is to remain?  I still think it is not that well used, every time I walk across it is just about empty except for dog walkers.

Surely there is some merit in improving the facilities for the kids that use the academy?

I still suspect that the principles of this protest are weak and that it is a case of a protest for the sake of it.


----------



## Kevicious (Mar 22, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Surely there is some merit in improving the facilities for the kids that use the academy?
> 
> I still suspect that the principles of this protest are weak and that it is a case of a protest for the sake of it.



Perhaps I'm not being clear enough on this, but one of the main points of the campaign is access to the field. Yes, the Academy pupils should be able to use a safe, secure facility, with some decent, level football pitches. But so should local people who _don't_ attend the Academy. The Academy wants these facilities _for itself _ and to make money, it is not interested in informal use. Good facilities do not naturally equate with exclusion, such a relationship is the product of a selfish, commercial interest. Repeat: the Academy does not care about the wider community unless it is handing over money.

It is also not interested in the field as an open green space.  Concrete car parks, buldings, artificial athletics facilities and floodlights will drastically reduce green space. Even if the community could get access to the site, there would be very little of the current open space which people of all ages currently use to play and relax in.

Bristol City Council has a duty to provide and upkeep sports pitches, parks and open spaces. That's what part our your council tax goes towards. If it's shabby, who is responsible? People have a right to green, open spaces in the inner city- how would you feel if Eastville Park was locked up and you were charged to go in? The Whitehall community has a genuine attachment to packers Field, although it may not be as grand as Eastville Park. Generations have used and enjoyed the space- why do you think it's okay to take that away from them?

.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmm, ah, hmm,  I suppose it all rests on how much is being taken away and what acess may be afforded to the community.

Can you point to any plans?  I would be intersted.

Point about e park is well made, but if a 'bit' was given over to a state of the art facility for a local scholl I think that would be BETTER for the community.

It all depends on the balance of the proposal.

Link to details and plans would be great.

Did anyone campain for packers field beofr the plans ?


----------



## Albert (Mar 23, 2006)

Kevicious - what was the outcome of the meeting?


----------



## Kevicious (Mar 28, 2006)

Basically, I think the Academy underestimated just how big an issue this is locally, and also how well-informed and well-organised people are. They seemed to be taken aback by the numbers "against" them at the meeting, and the stength of the arguments. They have taken the community consultation documents away with them, and we are awaiting more meetings and consultation in the near future. The website www.packersfield.org.uk has now been updated. You can see all recent leaflets, consultation material, press coverage and a review of the meeting (from our perspective). The website will continue to be updated, and I will add important info on these very boards.

cheers for your interest


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2006)

Awwwww, 
Just had a peek at the photos...I love photos of community events...well not only events but just generally neighbours enjoying time together on common ground.

It's a shame that much land is being used up for 'purposeful' use in local communities. So what if some of it is used only to walk dogs and in my case ride motor bikes. At least the choice is there for the community to use the land for social activities such as football etc and well...just kids to generally be kids.

Nice one Kev


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 28, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Just had a peek at the photos...


Did ya see me? Did ya??   

I'm in one of the 2005 Fun Day shots, sitting on the grass in the background of the pic with the dog, and the kid in the stocks.  


> Nice one Kev


Innit.  Good work.


----------



## Albert (Mar 29, 2006)

Kevicious - thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 29, 2006)

Tut tut fizzer, motorbikes on packers field.  Hope your 2 wheeled dalliances dont extend to the cycle track.  Also hope it wasnt you who I nerly knocked off ( on purpose) on the c track the other day.

Nice pf web site but i am yet to find the plans either there or anywhere, has anyone seen them, can they outline / post them.

Without them it seems as if this is arguing for pleasure.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Tut tut fizzer, motorbikes on packers field.  Hope your 2 wheeled dalliances dont extend to the cycle track.  Also hope it wasnt you who I nerly knocked off ( on purpose) on the c track the other day.



Eh? I never said anything about motorbikes on packers field you dilly dohnut you   

As for nearly knocking me off anything, I hardly think so...I can't even ride a bike lol though I am somewhat concerned that you would purposely do that to anyone.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 29, 2006)

Did I misunderstand - you said ' So what if some of it is used only to walk dogs and in my case ride motor bikes. ' ? ? ? ? ? ? 

As for trying to knock of kids on scooters, well I am not apologetic and will continue to do so.  They are stolen for sure and I have lost 4 to thieves, and they shouldnt be ridden on the track at all, let alone the way these yobs ride them.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Did I misunderstand - you said ' So what if some of it is used only to walk dogs and in my case ride motor bikes. ' ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> As for trying to knock of kids on scooters, well I am not apologetic and will continue to do so.  They are stolen for sure and I have lost 4 to thieves, and they shouldnt be ridden on the track at all, let alone the way these yobs ride them.



Ah, I can see where you misunderstood me...easily done...what I actually wrote was 

"It's a shame that *much* land is being used up for 'purposeful' use in l*ocal communities.* So what if some of it is used only to walk dogs and in *my case* ride motor bikes."

I meant land in general not specifically packers field..and I didn't mean me riding the bikes, I was talking about a piece of land by my home often used for such activities.

I agree with you that the kids shouldn't be riding the motorbikes on cycle tracks, but I disagree with how you choose to deal with it. 

You could end up really hurting someone and even yourself.

You could always phone the police and notify them of the problem.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 29, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> You could always phone the police and notify them of the problem.



Yeah, I reckon he could very well do that.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 29, 2006)

PMSLOL   


10/10


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 30, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Yeah, I reckon he could very well do that.



Of course I could, but I am doubtfull that they would act.  What is your point.

Dont any of you actually report crime?  Is it wrong to report crime?  I know you are an ill tempered gang of idiotic keyboard bullies much of the time, but really !

Personally my exploits extend further than my presumed vendatta of which you have been asked on many occasions by mods not to boringly keep referring to.

I hassle crack dealers, kerb crawlers, and will always help victims of crime when I can.

edit

Please also remember that the whole episode you refer too was painfull to myself and my closest and family due in large part to the exploits of some of those who post here.

Stupid graf, death threats and the police telling me to be 'very carefull'.  I would ask you all to be sensitive to this.

Back on topic now.  Sorry for digression.


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

How sensitive are the polis to you trying to knock people off motorbikes?

One rule for one...


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 30, 2006)

I suspect hey would be very unhappy and if I hurt someone, unlikely given the low speesds of the encounters, (I am not that mad), injury to anyone is unlikely.

Have you never taken a risk?  Broken any law?  

You are trolling.  Dont.


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

What utterly surprising hypocrasy, Mr Z. What a complete shock.




			
				Zaskar said:
			
		

> You are trolling.  Dont.



You're breathing. Don't.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 30, 2006)

Reported.

Hypocrisy? so?  Are you really that unblemished.... no!


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, and do me a favour.

Don't PM me, shit for brains.

You're not my friend, I don't want to have little converstations with you.

If you've got something to say to me, you can at least try to have the bollocks to say it in public...


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Reported.
> 
> Wah wah wah


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh dear oh dear. Saddo.

Suggest you keep your abuse to pms.


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

Suggest you crawl up somewhere and cease, but I doubt we're that lucky.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh leave it out ffs.


----------



## Iam (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry. I did start with a point, but then the PMs started flying. No more from me.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmmm. Well lets hope it's all over now.

Back on track.  

Has anyone seen the plans or can they post a copy.  I would be interesrted in seeing them.

I might go the council house and have a look.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 30, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Sorry. I did start with a point, but then the PMs started flying.



If you dont feed them they eventually have to find other more useful things to do


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 30, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Of course I could, but I am doubtfull that they would act.  What is your point.



My point Zaskar, is purely that instead of threatening to knock people off mopeds, you _could_ report your concerns to the police.  

(For your information, I note that there's a 'Police Surgery' being held somewhere on Stapleton Road on Monday evening, 6pm-8pm.)




			
				Zaskar said:
			
		

> Personally my exploits extend further than my presumed vendatta of which you have been asked on many occasions by mods not to boringly keep referring to.



To be clear: I have not referred to any of your past exploits.  You appear to have jumped to the wrong conclusion.




			
				Zaskar said:
			
		

> Please also remember that the whole episode you refer too was painfull to myself and my closest and family due in large part to the exploits of some of those who post here.
> 
> Stupid graf, death threats and the police telling me to be 'very carefull'.  I would ask you all to be sensitive to this.



Again, I have not referred to your previous exploits.  I don't know (-nor do I care) about any problems you've experienced, and would appreciate it if you would refrain from associating me in any way with any of the things you mention.

End of.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 30, 2006)

Anybody see today's Evening Post article, which reports that vandals have apparently damaged some of the all-weather pitch at the City Academy, and suggests that it may have been motivated by those opposed to the development of Packer's Field? 

Firstly, _if_ it's true, then IMO, vandalism isn't going to achieve anything positive.  

However, my initial thoughts on seeing this story were that it's just a PR smear against the Packer's Field campaign.  Obviously a pretty low and desperate tactic.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 30, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> To be clear: I have not referred to any of your past exploits.  You appear to have jumped to the wrong conclusion.



Mr Sunspots, the trouble with those luvvie film types is everything is always about them. They need the attention.   

Conclusive proof - that its not the words that come out but the mind it goes into I feel


----------



## Jografer (Mar 31, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> However, my initial thoughts on seeing this story were that it's just a PR smear against the Packer's Field campaign.  Obviously a pretty low and desperate tactic.



Are you for real..... a secondary school head either makes up or commits an act of vandalism in order to 'smear' a load of nomarks.... doesn't sound very likely....

From the reports I've read most of the local community want this field improved, it's a group of local dog walkers combined with the Indymedia loons kicking up a fuss... lots of noise, loads of heat, fuck all light as usual.


----------



## Serotonin (Mar 31, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Anybody see today's Evening Post article, which reports that vandals have apparently damaged some of the all-weather pitch at the City Academy, and suggests that it may have been motivated by those opposed to the development of Packer's Field?




Hmm so it was posted on BIM, who removed it and showed it to the police according to the EP article.

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache...ace&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a

If accurate, thats an interesting change of stance there then...


----------



## Jografer (Mar 31, 2006)

BTW, the letter in the Een Post deserves reprinting in this discussion.... seems to make a lot more sense that most 'contributions'.....

-------------------------------------------------------
 The so-called activists who destroyed the City Academy's sports pitch clearly care nothing about the multi- cultural, working class community in which the school is based. The campaign to oppose the development of Packers Field began with a tiny group of selfish dog walkers who wanted to continue using a children's sports field as a dogs' toilet. It was entirely predictable that this 'campaign' would be latched on to by others - middle class trendies - who had no interest in Packers but saw it as an opportunity to attack the 'establishment', in the shape of the City Academy. People, including myself, have a perfect right to disagree with the concept behind Academies but this is no reason to stop local sports people and children having safe clean sports facilities. The anti-development campaigners say they don't condone criminal damage, fair enough, but the sneering attitude some of them use against the school and anyone who dares disagree with them has set an unfortunate tone. Describing some elderly people who attended a recent public meeting as 'muppets' and denigrating the contributions of local children to the debate is utterly unacceptable. The website article boasting about the vandalism hinted that children could be targeted 'next time'. It is almost unbelievable that plans to give inner city school children a decent sports field should be met with such cowardly intimidation. The best way to respond is for the community to work with the Academy to ensure that the improvements go ahead as planned and that local youngsters get the sports facilities they need and deserve.  
*John McInally, Greenbank, Bristol *


----------



## bristol_citizen (Mar 31, 2006)

> The campaign to oppose the development of Packers Field began with a tiny group of selfish dog walkers who wanted to continue using a children's sports field as a dogs' toilet.





> It was entirely predictable that this 'campaign' would be latched on to by others - middle class trendies - who had no interest in Packers but saw it as an opportunity to attack the 'establishment',in the shape of the City Academy.





> *the sneering attitude* some of them use against the school and anyone who dares disagree with them has set *an unfortunate tone*


.
Is this guy for real?


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 31, 2006)

Jografer said:
			
		

> Are you for real..... a secondary school head either makes up or commits an act of vandalism in order to 'smear' a load of nomarks.... doesn't sound very likely....



I wasn't questioning whether or not it actually happened.  Nor did I mention 'a secondary school head', as you have.  

Maybe I should've been a bit more clearer, but when I said 'if it's true', I meant _if_ the entire turf has to be re-laid, and _if_ it costs 'up to £100,000', as stated in the article.  Obviously, we all only have the Evening Post's report to go on at this stage, but I think it's in the Academy's PR interests to maximise the amount/cost of the damage and to milk this story for all it's worth.

As I said in my previous post, IMO vandalism isn't going to achieve anything positive.

I agree with the quote by Ray Priest (the Principle of Bristol Academy): _"Although there have been disagreements about the future of Packer's Field, I know that those who have a real interest in the future of the field have had no part in this attack."_


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 31, 2006)

Jografer said:
			
		

> From the reports I've read most of the local community want this field improved, it's a group of local dog walkers combined with the Indymedia loons kicking up a fuss...



Well, I'm neither a dog walker nor an _'Indymedia loon'_.   

Nor am I a...



> middle class trendy



  

I'm just an ordinary person that lives nearby, and I'm saddened that yet another open space is going to be fenced off.  It just annoys me that unless they can make money off it, developers look at a field and see it as having no purpose.  

It already _has_ a purpose: as an open space for everybody, where the neighbourhood can just get together and enjoy a bit of leisure time in the fresh air.  Less open spaces means less opportunities to do that, and results in more atomisation of a community. 

We all need open spaces: Open Spaces Society


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I'm just an ordinary person that lives nearby, and I'm saddened that yet another open space is going to be fenced off.  It just annoys me that unless they can make money off it, developers look at a field and see it as having no purpose.
> 
> It already _has_ a purpose: as an open space for everybody, where the neighbourhood can just get together and enjoy a bit of leisure time in the fresh air.  Less open spaces means less opportunities to do that, and results in more atomisation of a community.
> 
> We all need open spaces: Open Spaces Society



My sentiments exactly mr sunspots


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> ............the exploits of some of those who post here.
> 
> Stupid graf, death threats and the police telling me to be 'very carefull'.  I would ask you all to be sensitive to this.




The 2 individuals you accused of being behind graf against you are not around to defend themselves. They denied your accusations at the time.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyway, back to the issue at hand. Does anyone know that "John McInally" from the letter above? 

It just effing STINKS of being a made up name / made up letter by someone connected to the council/developers.


----------



## JTG (Mar 31, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> The 2 individuals you accused of being behind graf against you are not around to defend themselves. They denied your accusations at the time.



That's why he's posting it again.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah I know Jittug. I try and stick to the rule of not feeding disruptive trolls but I don't like people throwing shit they hope will stick because the accused can't defend themselves.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Mar 31, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to the issue at hand. Does anyone know that "John McInally" from the letter above?
> 
> It just effing STINKS of being a made up name / made up letter by someone connected to the council/developers.


He's real. He's the husband/partner of the chair of governors of the local primary school. Hardly independent and if anyone's a middle class newcomer - trendy or not - with a political agenda it's him.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bristol Citizen.


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 31, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> The 2 individuals you accused of being behind graf against you are not around to defend themselves. They denied your accusations at the time.


So glad you picked that up, Isambard.  

It's absolutely absurd to suggest that those two individuals, out of all the many people who were hurt and upset by Zaskar's "previous exploits", would have been responsible for death threats and/or the grafitti (which BTW I have seen, and it is nowhere near where those two individuals live).


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 31, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> He's real. He's the husband/partner of the chair of governors of the local primary school. Hardly independent and if anyone's a middle class newcomer - trendy or not - with a political agenda it's him.



I didn't know that, and from just reading his letter to the Evening Post, it's not something anybody else would know either.  

Although he's obviously entitled to his opinion, I think anybody with connections like that ought to make it clear at some point in their protestations.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2006)

Maybe I'm just an old cynic Sunspots but I could see from the start this wasn't a letter from an ordinary bloke with a different opinion. I really think that should have bee or be made clear to the readers of the EP.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 31, 2006)

---yawn---  Hey guys stop flattering me with all this attention.

I went of a bit ott there cos I had visions of the whole shit exploding again.  

Sunspots.  Apologies.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 31, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Mr Sunspots, the trouble with those luvvie film types is everything is always about them. They need the attention.
> 
> Conclusive proof - that its not the words that come out but the mind it goes into I feel


Actually no, very much no.  Ask my mum.  The police telling you some dissent dick brains are out to kill you is not something any same person would enjoy.  The graffiti was amusing tho, if a bit thoughtless.  Mopst publicity I do crave tho, so that much is true if crassly framed.

ends.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 31, 2006)

Back on topic then...

Has anyone seen the plans?  Is any of the field to be left for casual use by the local community ?


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I went of a bit ott there cos I had visions of the whole shit exploding again.
> 
> Sunspots.  Apologies.



I take it your apologies apply to the 2 others you attempted to libel and I shall pass it on to them if I see them.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Apr 1, 2006)

History repeating itself?
http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=24829


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## fat hamster (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh, and @ Zaskar, what he said:   




			
				Iam said:
			
		

> do me a favour.  Don't PM me, shit for brains.


----------



## Serotonin (Apr 1, 2006)

Now using the logic previously shown here speculating that the vandalism could have been done to discredit the Packers Field movement, and given the Evening Posts story about a local activist site delelting the original story and the police being contacted, then one could wonder if BIM made up the alleged threatening  repsonse that they have printed in their latest statement and informed the police themselves to prevent a repeat of the server seizure.

Especially when you uses google caches and see that the original articled was pulled before anyone had a chance to reply to it...

http://tinyurl.com/o9u4h

And google cache searches for the threat turn up a big fat nothing...


The plot thickens...    

One thing we know for sure is , it's  definitly not Zaskar this time- that 'alleged/possibly made up' threat is coherent and contains no typos!


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I take it your apologies apply to the 2 others you attempted to libel and I shall pass it on to them if I see them.


Well, if your sure it wasnt them of course.  But if you remember the threats that rained down on me from Mr. apron it wasnt totally suprising was it?

Libel is an amusing word to use in the broader context given some of the more clourfull posts made at the time.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 1, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Well, if your sure it wasnt them of course.  But if you remember the threats that rained down on me from Mr. apron it wasnt totally suprising was it?
> 
> Libel is an amusing word to use in the broader context given some of the more clourfull posts made at the time.



Can we please try to keep this thread on track _(ie: about Packer's Field)_.

Cheers.


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> Now using the logic previously shown here speculating that the vandalism could have been done to discredit the Packers Field movement, and given the Evening Posts story about a local activist site delelting the original story and the police being contacted, then one could wonder if BIM made up the alleged threatening  repsonse that they have printed in their latest statement and informed the police themselves to prevent a repeat of the server seizure.
> 
> Especially when you uses google caches and see that the original articled was pulled before anyone had a chance to reply to it...
> 
> ...



Indeed, and as you surmise, it wasnt me.  I suspect truth will play only a small part in this 'debate'.  TBH after the personal grief I recieved previously I certainly wouldnt have entertained further action.


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Can we please try to keep this thread on track _(ie: about Packer's Field)_.
> 
> Cheers.



Indeed.  Perhaps those of you in 'the gang' should keep your rather ridiculous and ongoing foul ill informed rantings to your 'other place'.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 1, 2006)

Those who tried to get members of the BIMC collective arrested know who they are. I wouldn't dream of suggesting it was anyone on this forum, or that they were finding any excuse to spread innuendo against BIMC, at any sleazy level of imaginings they may care to dredge up.

Give it a rest, or dig yourselves into a hole of self-backfiring slander against BIMC again. 

Yes libel is an interesting concept. 

I would prefer it if this thread discussed Packers' Field.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 1, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Indeed.  Perhaps those of you in 'the gang' should keep your rather ridiculous and ongoing foul ill informed rantings to your 'other place'.






			
				Zaskar said:
			
		

> Indeed, and as you surmise, it wasnt me.  I suspect truth will play only a small part in this 'debate'.  TBH after the personal grief I recieved previously I certainly wouldnt have entertained further action.



_*sigh*_ / _*yawn*_

Zaskar: I'm not in any gang, I'm not prone to 'foul ill informed rantings', and I think I've been entirely civil to you.   

You constantly complain about 'personal grief', yet to me, it seems that you always try your hardest to make yourself the centre of attention.  Go figure...

I refer you, once again, to post #59.  Cheers.


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

If you are not one of those excercising their fine minds in said other place then I clearly wasnt referring to you was I ?  

Apologies that you felt I was tarring you thusly, not my intention.

--- big sigh ---


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

So, back on topic then.

Has anyone seen the plans.  I havent been to have a look a the planning office yet and was hoping someone might be able to outline what is planned, specifically what proportion of the space is likely to be taken by the new faciltiy ?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 1, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> If you are not one of those excercising their fine minds in said other place then I clearly wasnt referring to you was I ?
> 
> Apologies that you felt I was tarring you thusly, not my intention.
> 
> --- big sigh ---



I do very ocassionally post there (-and many other places too).  However, I really don't see what it might have to do with anything here.  




			
				Zaskar said:
			
		

> So, back on topic then.



Indeed...


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 1, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> So, back on topic then.
> 
> Has anyone seen the plans.  I havent been to have a look a the planning office yet and was hoping someone might be able to outline what is planned, specifically what proportion of the space is likely to be taken by the new faciltiy ?



I'm just having a Google now.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 1, 2006)

As Kevicious mentioned earlier, there is a Packers Field website, and it does seem reasonably well updated, so I guess that's the key place to look at the moment for any updates on plans, although none are posted on there yet.

Worth repeating:
http://www.packersfield.org.uk/


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

I didnt find anything on google, but I found this...

"... to develop the space as an Independent School Sports Facility. This will mean building on and fencing in the field, which will severely limit and possibly prevent free public access and use of it. The council’s proposal (which has been granted planning permission) includes an 85 space car park, 8 foot high fence and a new building. It is also very likely that Bristol Athletics Club will be relocated to the site, requiring floodlights and a spectator stand for at least 500 people."

http://www.inksco.com/pages/packers/pages/packers_field_text.html

from the easton cowboys.  It appears to indicate all the space will be lost to the public.


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> As Kevicious mentioned earlier, there is a Packers Field website, and it does seem reasonably well updated, so I guess that's the key place to look at the moment for any updates on plans, although none are posted on there yet.
> 
> Worth repeating:
> http://www.packersfield.org.uk/



I think they should post the plans on thier site.  Surely they can be viewed and copied at the planning office.  (edit) That site was the first place I looked.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 1, 2006)

Like the rest of us, I'm sure the Packers Field people (those who maintain the website), probably have scant hours, or minutes, in the day to maintain things, and so I'm sure they wouldn't object to someone popping down to get a copy of the plans themselves, and then forwarding them a copy.

No, I'm not volunteering. Just saying that from experience I'm a lot more thankful to those who help to provide the information, than to those who only ask why I haven't got the 25 hours in the day necessary to do it myself.


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

Hmm, you suprise me.  I have been meaning to go have a look.  Will do so on mon / tue and forward to the pf people and post here.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> As Kevicious mentioned earlier, there is a Packers Field website, and it does seem reasonably well updated, so I guess that's the key place to look at the moment for any updates on plans, although none are posted on there yet.
> 
> Worth repeating:
> http://www.packersfield.org.uk/



It's a very informative website, and it looks as if a lot of work has gone into it, including outlining the historical context.

Conversely, I can't find any comprehensive information put out by the Academy, which is becoming a bit of a consistent theme.  I attended the last public meeting, and a few people made the point to Ray Priest (Principal of the Academy) that the Academy had made little or no effort to publicize (in advance) what was supposed to be a consultation meeting with the local residents.




			
				Zaskar said:
			
		

> I think they should post the plans on thier site. Surely they can be viewed and copied at the planning office. (edit) That site was the first place I looked.



Again, why is all the most comprehensive information to be easily found on the Packer's Field site and not on the Academy's?  Why isn't the Academy making the same effort to inform people of it's plans?  

The Packer's Field site also has a few helpful links on there, including one to the council's Planning Department:



> BCC Planning Department
> Ian White (Central Area Planning Team)
> 0117 9223097
> ian_white@bristol-city.gov.uk


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 1, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Again, why is all the most comprehensive information to be easily found on the Packer's Field site and not on the Academy's?  Why isn't the Academy making the same effort to inform people of it's plans?



That's a very good point, and an unfortunately common occurrence. 

Those with planning applications in the offing, which meet a questioning public, tend to be coy enough to realise that you can suck energy out of a campaign by providing so little information yourself, that campaigners are forced into a position of first having to fill the bureaucratic void of simply getting the most basic of information into the public domain, before they can even get onto actively arguing and winning the case against it.


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

Sunspots -Again, why is all the most comprehensive information to be easily found on the Packer's Field site and not on the Academy's? Why isn't the Academy making the same effort to inform people of it's plans? 

It is indeed odd that you have found no plans presented by the academy.

That makes me think they are going to start burying nuclear waste on the site for sure.

It also suprises me that the PF site lacks a copy of the plans - TBH that makes me think that perhaps much of the site will remain public.

It would appear to be in both party's interests to advertise the plans. Odd.

Now I really must go see.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 1, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> ---yawn---  Hey guys stop flattering me with all this attention.
> .




Could this be the most truthful post ever written by a troll ?


----------



## bristol_citizen (Apr 1, 2006)

People should bear in mind the current plans are only phase 1 of the development.
Phase 2 is the transfer of the athletics facilities to Packers as a land 'sweetener' to the developers of Hengrove Park.
Some details here: http://tinyurl.com/pakhc


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Could this be the most truthful post ever written by a troll ?



Ha, that is funny, think about it Bumscare... Anything usefull to contribute?  Pretty please.  Hmm?


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

I would have thought that with the athletics ground PF will be all glitz and glam for proper athletes with the poor old public getting squeezed out.  Plans soon hopefully.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 1, 2006)

There is an Urban75 policy about messing about with people's names.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 1, 2006)

OH was he talking to me. I didn't realise.


I'm sure that Djbombscare can be very hard to spell if your illiterate


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 1, 2006)

No, I tht not.  Enjoy your speeling bee boys.  Now please try to stop acting like the streotypical internet idiots you have both clearly become.

Jeepers I get enough aspergers syndrome at work without these two obsessed serial underachievers nipping at me.    'Teacher teacher he spelled my name wrong on purpose !  ANd it made me cray boohoo.'

edit

oh and it's dyslexic you wanker.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyway...The weather has picked up, sparkling and I are thinking about having a picnic on the field next to my home. 

We have spoken nicely to the kids flying about on their mopeds and they have agreed to ride around us and give us plenty of space to enjoy the piece of common land that we share as a community.

Thats the spirit!


----------



## sparkling (Apr 1, 2006)

Going on picnic's is fun and its nice to see different areas of community areas being used in different ways...now to think about what food we want and a contigency plan if it rains...suppose we could always go here if the weather is bad....http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=156915


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 1, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Anyway...The weather has picked up, sparkling and I are thinking about having a picnic on the field next to my home.
> 
> We have spoken nicely to the kids flying about on their mopeds and they have agreed to ride around us and give us plenty of space to enjoy the piece of common land that we share as a community.
> 
> Thats the spirit!



I'll come along, as long as you can put up with the constant police filming from the bushes, that and the DSS, and, of course, the sudden, impromptu arrests knocking over the ribena, and overturning the egg and cress sandwiches.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 2, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> No, I tht not.  Enjoy your speeling bee boys.  Now please try to stop acting like the streotypical internet idiots you have both clearly become.
> 
> Jeepers I get enough aspergers syndrome at work without these two obsessed serial underachievers nipping at me.    'Teacher teacher he spelled my name wrong on purpose !  ANd it made me cray boohoo.'
> 
> ...




Ah the digression into insults. . .  a sure sign of tha admittance of defeat amd a loss of control. 

Would you care to point to the your proof of my underachiveing or that I am a wanker ?

Until such time that you can come up with proof of the said actions. I'm afraid that I may have to form the opinion that this could in fact be a libelous comment.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 2, 2006)

Sparkles mate, with a clear sky the flight into Bristol (and for our neighbours, Cardiff) Airport is fucking ace!    SUCH a good view over the area. Have Fizz and DJ taken you out to somewhere in the country yet? Drop in my mum's house for a cup of tea, they've so many great birds to watch in their garden.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Sparkles mate, with a clear sky the flight into Bristol (and for our neighbours, Cardiff) Airport is fucking ace!    SUCH a good view over the area. Have Fizz and DJ taken you out to somewhere in the country yet? Drop in my mum's house for a cup of tea, they've so many great birds to watch in their garden.



I have many great birds to watch in my garden also   

Just saw a couple of bullfinches and some great tits   

It must be living so close to a field...even the kids on motorbikes don't put them off


----------



## Isambard (Apr 2, 2006)

All the birds round your way are so rock hard mate they'd push people off motorbikes and peck 'em to pieces!    Nice tits!


----------

